# Sd.Kfz.232 schwerer panzerspahwagen



## jamesbond007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi
I have finished building tamiya Sd.Kfz.232 schwerer panzerspahwagen, Kit No. 35297. scale 1/35 ,here are some pictures, also there are video clips for the armor & my other models , comments are welcome :




















































Thanks all


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice model. Tamiya's elderly 232 is still quite nice today with some TLC.

I see AFV Club is going to release an all new kit, so I suppose another old Tamiya 70s kit will finally be put to rest.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice stuff


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

yes, very nice finishes on them all


----------

